# Orange Crush



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

These were taken 1 day before he turned 11 months old,I know he was overstacked in that one pic but i was just messing around figured id take a few quick shots on our walk.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG you put that last one up? lol he is such a creep , ruined so many pics that way.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> OMG you put that last one up? lol he is such a creep , ruined so many pics that way.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Funny, that aside he a good looking boy!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I cannot believe how much he has grown!

I can't believe how fast time flies.

Nonetheless, he is a beautiful boy!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Crush is a very handsome boy. Not too sure about that last picture but I like the other ones.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

He's not a player he just Crushs alot lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's looking good!It's kinda crazy how much he looks the same as he did when y'all got him,only slightly bigger lol.Normally dogs go through so many appearance changes in puppyhood but he doesn't look like he has lol.I guess that's a good thing!He gets to retain the puppy cuteness for a little longer!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Crush is a very handsome boy. Not too sure about that last picture but I like the other ones.


I didnt notice he had that out until after i posted lol my fault.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

NoWuCmE... said:


> He's not a player he just Crushs alot lol


LOL i was thinkin about making his name some sort of word play off of that.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

dixieland said:


> He's looking good!It's kinda crazy how much he looks the same as he did when y'all got him,only slightly bigger lol.Normally dogs go through so many appearance changes in puppyhood but he doesn't look like he has lol.I guess that's a good thing!He gets to retain the puppy cuteness for a little longer!


Thanks dixie i can definately agree.


----------



## Rumbled Up Rednose (Nov 27, 2011)

This dog is very clean looking,well put together. I have always wanted a bully but my women is into the game bred rednose and a women always gets what she wants or us men suffer,ya know.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He's growing up ;-)


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumbled Up Rednose said:


> This dog is very clean looking,well put together. I have always wanted a bully but my women is into the game bred rednose and a women always gets what she wants or us men suffer,ya know.


Thanks, yea i understand what you mean about women,we have a few dogs i didnt choose.LOL


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> He's growing up ;-)


Sure is,crazy how time flies...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Thanks, yea i understand what you mean about women,we have a few dogs i didnt choose.LOL


Pffftttt and they turned out to be the BEST dogs... You guys should always listen to your women they know wats up  ... comming from the guy who singlehandedly picked LOKI :flush: LOL


----------

